# Anyone here with Social Anxiety?



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

How bad is it and was DP the cause of it? DP was not the cause of it, something else caused DP and DR and Social Anxiety. I can't talk in front of a group, that's the worse. Only until college did I have to do talk in front of a class-- it wasn't even an oral presentation, simply an introduction which could of lasted less than 30 seconds but I wasn't even able to do this. I froze- I knew what was going on and knew where I was but I couldn't think of anything to say and even though I wanted to finish it, I couldn't talk, I COULDN'T TALK, no words came out of my mouth while the professor just stared at me asked me questions and I nodded, then she told me to sit down, I was the 1st to do it, NO ONE was even close to doing it as bad as I did, nobody froze only me, I put my head down for the rest of the class while I had to hear everybody else do their presentations while they smiled, laughed with each other, just made me feel worse, even more depressed, I wanted to get out of there, I can go to public places, I can ask workers at a store a question, I can go to the city and feel comfortable and even scream if I am calling for a friend, it's not only groups, I don't know how to start conversations with strangers, it's hard to make eye contact with people sometimes, it got worse-- for almost 2 years I did not work or go to school, I was in my room, sometimes I would go in the closest in the dark and just pretend I'm talking to my friends in the past, I'm always depressed, DP makes SA less worse, it's been confirmed by those who specialize in dissociative disorders that, in my case, someone who had DP & DR for 15 years- DR 24/7 and with SA will have the SA symptoms worse if he no longer has the dissociative disorder-- one reason I don't want to get rid of it yet.


----------



## MyNameIs86 (Jul 20, 2011)

I used to have social anxiety, now have i just have DP which consists of anxiety and depression. 
before i got worse I usually harped on the things I said and I always felt awkward in social things like w/ family at Thanksgiving, I'd be the quiet one and sometimes say a few things and then sometimes I would say a lot of things and feel awkward later and harp on it. I usually got my mind off of it when I interacted with new things and got my mind set on different things.

But now in social things I just feel like the on looker like i'm not even part of the conversation group. 
I would trade in DP for the old me, Social anxiety and all


----------

